

Is there a peak age for entrepreneurship? - skrish
http://swombat.com/2011/6/6/too-old-entrepreneurship

======
JackDanger
I'm 29 and my cofounder is in his 40's. We've been at this project for a few
years and it's clear that the only thing that matters is whether we're willing
to hussle.

I have no intention of slowing down my entrepreneurialism at any age.

------
skrish
Thanks @swombat for iterating this point. I am 30 founding my first startup.
Reading some of the articles I do sometimes wonder, if I am late in
starting(though I know clearly in my head that its just right time).

To me it is all the more important that I started now than later and I can't
think of going back to a cozy (lazy?) job again. :)

------
fleitz
Statistically yes, but in actuality no. What I mean by that is that when you
compile a group of people the overriding factors will point to youth because
of the risk a young person is willing to take on. Also, if you don't have the
entrepreneurial mindset early on you're probably never going to develop it.

If you read the tech press you're also going to encounter the fact that most
of what's popularized are barely profitable consumer startups with venture
funding.

If you start 'late' you're going to find niches that kids out of school will
never know even exist, and you'll have the financial base to do it with out
having to give up any equity.

Outliers are popularized in the press because they make a great story, reality
doesn't make a great story so you won't see it printed.

~~~
skrish
Absolutely. It is with experience we start noticing the various niches that
exist where we can add value and make profit out of it.

For example one of the first companies I worked for does online auction of
"excess inventories". He was 34 or 35 years old when he started. The problem
they were solving is an inherently big issue in manufacturing companies -
liquidating excess scrap & other inventory. He identified a niche & built an
online platform that gives these companies a much wider reach and platform to
avoid cartels so they get much better valuation of their scrap.

Without experience it would have been hard for someone to make note of such a
niche & diligently work on it. I remember it took him more than 5 to 6 years
to evangelize & introduce the concept of online auction in a developing market
like India. But he stuck with it and is doing more than 25+ million USD worth
transactions now each year.

